# 10 LB Robber Crab vs 33 LB Alligator Snapping Turtle



## Glued (Sep 19, 2009)

The Robber Crab, the only crab on earth to have a diet of coconut. That is correct, this cannibal crab eats not only his own kind, but Coconut. This is a monster of a crab. At ten pounds, he can bench 64 lb. That is six times his own body weight




This guy is a monster, he can crush through your finger, Hell he might take out your whole hand. Pound for pound, one of the most powerful jaws on the planet.


I have given the snapper 3x body weight advantage, does the crab stand a chance?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd still give it to the Snapping Turtle.


----------

